# Good fishing today!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Brad, Tony, Steve and Darren joined me this morning at daylight. Conditions were not bad, good tide movement and a ton of bait, that always equals a pretty good trip. We had a solid early morning bite and then pecked at then for the rest of the day. Steve had a PB and was kind enough to slide her back in the water. I will post that pic tomorrow. Thanks again Steve. 

I have a few days left in August. So give me a call or shoot me at text.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Last week*

Had a good day last week. Grady McKey caught a hog, after a few pics she was released to fight another day.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Grady McKey*

CPR


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Darren Graves Personal Best CPR*

Thanks Darren for the release!


----------

